# Sticky  Some FF Blinkies



## Anthony Reid

Here are some blinkies we had done.

We have a young lady by the name of Cotje in Belgium making these for us - and her pricing is reasonable. So please feel free to put in a request 

Tony
x

Edited due to Tony calling Cotje a chap )











Code:


[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/1/blink1.gif[/IMG]












Code:


[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/1/blink2.gif[/IMG]












Code:


[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/1/blink3.gif[/IMG]












Code:


[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/1/blink4.gif[/IMG]












Code:


[url=http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,177.0.html]
[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/1/blink5.gif[/IMG][/url]












Code:


[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/1/blink6.gif[/IMG]












Code:


[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/1/blink7.gif[/IMG]












Code:


[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/1/blink8.gif[/IMG]












Code:


[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/1/blink9.gif[/IMG]












Code:


[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/1/blink10.gif[/IMG]












Code:


[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/2/blinkie1.gif[/IMG]












Code:


[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/2/blinkie2.gif[/IMG]












Code:


[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/2/blinkie3.gif[/IMG]












Code:


[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/2/blinkie4.gif[/IMG]












Code:


[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/2/blinkie5.gif[/IMG]












Code:


[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/2/blinkie6.gif[/IMG]












Code:


[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/2/blinkie7.gif[/IMG]












Code:


[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/2/blinkie8.gif[/IMG]












Code:


[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/2/blinkie9.gif[/IMG]












Code:


[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/2/mummy.gif[/IMG]












Code:


[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/3/ton1.gif[/IMG]












Code:


[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/3/ton2.gif[/IMG]












Code:


[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/3/ton3.gif[/IMG]












Code:


[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/3/ton4.gif[/IMG]












Code:


[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/3/ton5.gif[/IMG]












Code:


[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/3/ton6.gif[/IMG]












Code:


[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/3/ton7.gif[/IMG]












Code:


[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/3/ton8.gif[/IMG]












Code:


[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/3/ton9.gif[/IMG]












Code:


[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/3/ton10.gif[/IMG]












Code:


[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/3/ton11.gif[/IMG]












Code:


[IMG]http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/blinkies/3/ton12.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Lou W

YAY 

Thank you King Tony 

Lou xx


----------



## Anthony Reid

Feline Freak said:


> Tony I know I have "Mommy to an angel" but would love a UK version of "Mummy to an angel" if possible.


Just for you 

Tony
x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Awwwww thank you Tony you are magic


----------



## Anthony Reid

Cotje did it for you 

Tony
x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Tell Cotje thank you very much xXx


----------



## Marielou

Could we possibly have one for the donor girls?

Marie xx


----------



## freespirit.

Ok i've had a stoopid pill , please someone tell me how i add a blinkie to my profile ?


----------



## freespirit.

Hey cancel that i got it sorted - Tony dude i need more space !!!!!!!!!


----------



## freespirit.

Seriously ..... how can i get 2 blinkies up without loosing n e more of my profile ? I tried putting another blinkie in photobucket then copying the URL code to the box in my profile but nothing has come up , am i doing it wrong or am i really out of space ?


----------



## *Kim*

Your out of space Free

Love kImx x


----------



## freespirit.

ahh shucks


----------



## struthie

Ohh these are fab,please could we have an ICSI one please!!


----------



## starr

Hiya Tony

Can we have an IUI friends one pleeeeeeeeeease

Ta x


----------



## Anthony Reid

You can - but I need to order them in groups of 10 

Tony
x


----------



## Lou W

Hello Tony, 

Please would it be possible to have a fostering blinkie?

Lou xxx


----------



## ~*Claire*~

Tony can we have a "Naughty Notts Girls" one please? Not that any of us Notts girls are naughty you understand!  
Love &  ,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## TessaF

ooooh - these are fab - can we have ones for stimmin',  2ww and inbetweenie please (or am i getting carried away?)   thanks Cotje!!!


----------



## Pootle

Hi Tony

Could I please have one the same as Mummy To An Angel, but reading Mummy to Angels?  Also perhaps a Crazy Clomid Chick one?

Thank you Cotje too!

x


----------



## freespirit.

TessaF said:


> ooooh - these are fab - can we have ones for stimmin', 2ww and inbetweenie please (or am i getting carried away?)  thanks Cotje!!!


Think this is a fabbie idea


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Erm....how do I put one on?  
Gayn
X


----------



## TessaF

Hi Gayn

Go back to the first page of this thread and find the blinkie you want - highlight and copy the test underneath it.  Go to your profile and click forum profile information.  scroll down to your signature at the bottom of the profile thingie.  Go to the end of the information there and paste the copied text.  Click change profile and your blinkie should appear on the message boards with your signature!

Happy blinking!

xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Hi Tessa
THANK YOU hun!  
Am a bit   of late 
cheerz  
Gayn
XX


----------



## TessaF

Hi Gayn - no probs!!

xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~

Tony could the Magic Spell thread on comp therapies board have a "Full Moon Loon" one please


----------



## Mel

We have placed another order for you


----------



## Mel

Added them


----------



## ~*Claire*~

Thanks mel, they are great!


----------



## struthie

Thank you!


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Just a thought - is there away to make Blinkies Link to their Board/Thread 
So when you hover your mouse on them it becomes clickable.

~Dizzi~


----------



## TessaF

Ta for the new blinkies!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Please Please Please can we have one for us quizzers

We would like it to say........

`I'm a quiz monster!`


Thank you


----------



## MrsRedcap

Can we have one for us Egg sharers please?

Cheers

Vicki x


----------



## Anthony Reid

Im going to get some more blinkies done over the next couple of days - so please feel free to make suggestions for wordings on them 

Tony
x[br]Posted on: 25/06/2006, 23:06[br]Posted on: 26/06/2006, 09:09


----------



## Suzie

how about super mod, sorry i will try and think of a sensible suggestion


----------



## Anthony Reid

Need 30 suggestions 

Tony
x


----------



## Anthony Reid




----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺

Olive(Suzie) said:


> how about super mod, sorry i will try and think of a sensible suggestion


Love it


----------



## MrsRedcap

For the Egg Sharers one it only needs to say 'Egg sharer'

Maybe one could be made with 'Quiz Queen' or something.

Vicki x


----------



## Niki W

Hiya,
        What about a Liverpool Womens one? Please...


----------



## Snowdrop

Hi,

I would also like to see an 'Egg Sharer' blinkie.

Also could we have a Norfolk Ladies one please??

Thanks


----------



## Lorri

How about one for 'ARGC Girls'  and one for 'Goldies'  

Thanks !


----------



## TessaF

Can we have ones for 'bun in the oven', 'cloud nine', 'chat room addict', 'fingers crossed', please.  I could go  on for ever, but thought i'd better leave some of the 30 slots free!!!!!! ( the way i feel at the moment, 'beached whale'   would be appropriate but i can't see that being a popular one!!!!!


----------



## Prue

Hey Tony, 
How about  IVF FRIENDS.
Or something similar for IVF.
How do we get these and how much do they cost please?
Thanks alot,
love


----------



## Mrs_H

Oh what about Kent girls !! xxx and Eggsharer


----------



## *Jenny*

May be a bit late but my DH said could we have one saying something a long the line of Daddy to angels.  

Thanks

Jenny


----------



## Bekie

I really like these blinkies, and i wanted one for the ladies trying to quit smoking so i made my own.

I know its not as good but i had a go, what do you think?










Bekie


----------



## Prue

Bekie, 
You clever girl,how did you do it?
Hope you don't mind me asking its just i don't know where to get them from on here.
love
Prue.x


----------



## Bekie

I made it using Ms paint and GIF Construction set, i have tutorial if your interested.

PM me if you like 

Bekie


----------



## MissTC

Hi Tony

did you get the 30 you needed for more blinkies? If not can I add one to the list please? The Yorkshire Girls have a diet club going called "The Yorkshire Puds" so a blinkie would be great if possible

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Prue

Miss TC,
What a fab blinkie!
Yorkshire puds! 
How do i get the Yorkshire girl blinkie?
love
Prue.x


----------



## Angelbabywood

Any chnace of one saying Geordie Girl


----------



## MissTC

Prue honey, got to the first page of this thread, find the Yorkshire Girls blinkie, and follow Tony's instructions


----------



## Mel

I'll get tony to order some more. As long as we have more than 10(which we do) then its not a problem to add more.

Cleg... Snow Babies & Frosties also 

Mel
x


----------



## Mama Smurf

Hello there 

Any chance we can get  a November Newbies blinkie? We recently got moved to G&B talk, so thats our new home 

Thanks in advance.

Linda xx


----------



## Jennifer

I'd like an 'ICSI Twins' or 'Twin Mummy' one if at all possible 

xx

in pink


----------



## Tina xx

Hi Tony, can we have one for the girls on the PCOS thread (and the girls with PCO might want one saying PCO) and also could we have one for the girls on Metformin. Please can we have one for the girls from Northampton. Sorry if too many, I would appreciate any of the 3 that you could get.

Thanks,Tina xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Tony I can't seem to get it in my signature, I've been trying to add the Mummy to and Angel one in my signature- to no avail- I have copied the address and pasted it in the signature but all that is displayed is the the web address- what am I doing wrong?
L xx


----------



## Suzie

there you go


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ahh thanks so much
L xx


----------



## Maybemummy

Hi these look great is it possible to have a down regging one?


----------



## LizzyM

Can we have a Bucks one please tony?? 

Please please please


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~

Hi Tony

Please can we have an Anglia Angels please

Thank u 

Love Jo xxx


----------



## maj79

Are you doing any more orders for blinkies?


----------



## maj79

Doesn't matter I found what I was looking for


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Codes are still Valid!


----------



## ebonie

Can i just be nosey and ask what are blinkies ??


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁

Have a look on Page 1 of this thread ebonie 

A blinkie is like a little banner thingy that you can put in your signature or perhaps on your profile page!


----------



## PinkPeacock

Hi,

I have two suggestions if I may...

Endo Sisters

Oxford  Ladies

Thanks,
Carys
xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Northern Ireland ladies would be a nice one


----------

